# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Parched Corn for the trail

## Beo

How to Make Parched Corn: 
One of the staples of the early longhunters and native Americans was parched corn. It was said that it could feed a native with nothing else but water for weeks. It was used when no game was found. 

Corn is first dried (dehydrate frozen corn in a dehydrator) add oil, Almost any kind of oil or grease works, just heat a skillet on a low heat and oil the skillet. Once the skillet has gotten hot take a paper towel and spread the oil around wiping up all but just a thin coat. (PAM spray works very well for this.) Next, pour a little of the dried corn in to the skillet. You should have not quite enough corn to coat the bottom of the skillet. You have to constantly stir the corn around so it won't burn. It takes less than a minute to parch the corn. When it swells up and turns a light to medium brown color, it is ready. Some of it may partially pop like pop corn. 
Now I sprinkle some crushed black pepper and crushed red pepper in my poke bag when carrying this as it spices it up a bit, you can try that or if too spicy then leave that out.
This corn can then be eaten as is or boiled into a porridge or mixed 4 oz of parched corn with a cup of cold water as a moving ration, called pinole. (this was with partially ground parched corn). It is also added to stews. It can be ground into flour. Boiled in water like a mush then eaten as is or fried. 
Hope ya like it.
Beo,

----------


## chiggersngrits

this may be a corny question but how long will it last before going bad?

----------


## chiggersngrits

any ideas on how long it last?

----------


## Gray Wolf

Well as Beo said in his post, it will last at least a couple of weeks, probably much longer longer.

----------


## chiggersngrits

whoops, must have missed that ,thanks g.w.   i checked around some other sites and it seems the corn will last for a long time,its the oil its prepared in that goes bad. also saw that after its parched and cooled you can grind it up into a powder. that may be a little easier on your teeth.

----------


## RobertRogers

There is a kernel of truth in this.

Keep it dry and it may last a year or more.

----------


## LudwigVan

I'm bringing this thread back from page 11 to ask what kind of corn can be used here, and which is best to use? Fresh corn? Canned corn? Some other kind?

----------


## crashdive123

LudwigVan - I've not made it, but in the original post Beo said used dehydrated corn - the example he gave started with frozen.

----------


## LudwigVan

Ahh thanks didn't see that.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I've made it with fresh corn, too full for corn on the cob type eating and it will outlast you. If possible get someone to chew it for you, kinda like chomping down on that kernel of popcorn that didn't pop.

----------


## panch0

I got some this christmas when we went to the state of San Luis Potosi, Mexico. The village my wife's family is from gives it away when they do a play on christmas eve. It is freshly made and with some cinamon, milk and suger it is very tasty. I think I still have some. Good stuff. And they call it pinole down there.

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## panch0

Corn nutz never go bad just like twinkies.

----------


## crashdive123

I didn't know that corn had.........Well, I always thought it had kernals, or was it colonels?

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Careful - now CS is gonna have nightmares about corn.

----------


## chromesoldier

I have made parced corn for years now. And the one thing i have noticed is long as it is kept dry it last a long time. The current batch that I am using is over four years. And I have older ones in cloth bags. There is no flavor change or mold present

----------


## crashdive123

That's good to know.  When you get a chance how about an introduction over here http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14  Thanks.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Turn your pc's off this could be an epidemic or worse! Quarantine yourselves!

----------


## Ken

> Turn your pc's off this could be an epidemic or worse! Quarantine yourselves!


Cowboy, you been into that jar of corn liquor today?

----------


## crashdive123

Oh great!  Now look what you've gone and done!

----------


## Ken

> Oh great! Now look what you've gone and done!


Well, after all those years of sleeping in a tube with a nuclear reactor........  :Innocent:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

It is gonna take more than corn liquor to flush away the sadness as I watch the endtimes on wilderness survival it is unfolding before my eyes! I bet you guys wear pink shirts to work tomorrow... I told you not to click the pink links! Who is gonna listen to Crash now with a pink avatar. We've lost all of that knowledge, how could it be credible coming from a pink wolf!

----------


## crashdive123

> It is gonna take more than corn liquor to flush away the sadness as I watch the endtimes on wilderness survival it is unfolding before my eyes! I bet you guys wear pink shirts to work tomorrow... I told you not to click the pink links! Who is gonna listen to Crash now with a pink avatar. We've lost all of that knowledge, how could it be credible coming from a pink wolf!


You like this one better?

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> I got some this christmas when we went to the state of San Luis Potosi, Mexico. The village my wife's family is from gives it away when they do a play on christmas eve. It is freshly made and with some cinamon, milk and suger it is very tasty. I think I still have some. Good stuff. And they call it pinole down there.


That sounds a lot better than the plain stuff. Ask your wife how long it will keep and how to make it if you would please. I sure would like to try something different if it keeps well.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Good for you Crash! You may have a chance blue! blue is good!

----------


## crashdive123

> Good for you Crash! You may have a chance blue! blue is good!


Uh Oh.......looks like it's contagious.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Uh Oh.......looks like it's contagious.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


You probably just made the guy cry for the first time since he was in diapers.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Smok

The oil is what you need to think about for long term storage .. So I do not use oil , I use shorten Crisco. I would think lard would be just as good.. Oh and Corn Nuts are made from hominy.. But then you all know that

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> You probably just made the guy cry for the first time since he was in diapers.


Must of went to bed and missed this one! That is the one I am sending QC! Figure if you can't beat'em join 'em!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> You probably just made the guy cry for the first time since he was in diapers.


Must of went to bed and missed this one! That is the one I am sending QC!

----------


## hunter63

> The oil is what you need to think about for long term storage .. So I do not use oil , I use shorten Crisco. I would think lard would be just as good.. Oh and Corn Nuts are made from hominy.. But then you all know that


This is the way we do it also.
Kinda cool all these old threads pop up after the "rebuild".
Good job guys.

----------

